# Possible Veer screening in Kaiserslautern



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I need some feedback from y'all.

There is a cycling documentary out right now called Veer. Here is the website, including a trailer: http://www.veerthemovie.com/

It is an independent film documenting the Portland Cycling community. IT has recieved various indie film awards and nominations. I've seen the trailer and it looks REALLY interesting. It's an Indie film that is only being shown in certain theaters throughout the US and I believe one in the UK.

I'm in contact with the Producer/Director concerning possibly doing a screening here in Kaiserslautern for Service members and families etc. stationed here.

I'm looking at doing it sometime next month or so.

Who would be interested in attending this screening if we can make it happen?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

that would be cool (I'm not a service member though, just live in Saarbrücken  )


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

YEah, I'm thinking about doing it off-base, to include a broader audience... I'll keep the forum posted...


----------

